# NEW WIP - Regency Style Wardrobes



## Dodge (2 Jul 2012)

Well as it says I have today started work on a large regency style wardrobe with breakfront, linen press centre and large full height outer robes.

Overall 3200mm wide - made in Sapele.

Would you like me to do my usual WIP??


----------



## thick_mike (2 Jul 2012)

Hmmmm?...go on then!


----------



## Charlie Woody (2 Jul 2012)

Oh yes please! I love reading them.


----------



## mailee (2 Jul 2012)

Of course! do you need to ask? :lol:


----------



## deserter (3 Jul 2012)

Yes please, but take it easy also.


----------



## AndyT (3 Jul 2012)

Yes please - I've really enjoyed following your others. It's very generous of you to document them in so much detail - anyone else would be slowed down by stopping to take photos - but you seem to get things finished while I'm still thinking about starting!


----------



## Cheshirechappie (3 Jul 2012)

Another 'yes please'!

A 10 foot long wardrobe, hey? I'll have a guess that you'll be making it in smaller, easily moved parts! Either that, or the client has a very large front door, very wide stairs, and a large and willing staff of furniture-moving muscle-bound grunts!


----------



## woodbloke (3 Jul 2012)

Another 'aye' here Rog, should be an interesting one - Rob


----------



## Dodge (3 Jul 2012)

Okey dokes then here goes!

Having obtained about 20 cubic feet of Sapele a few weeks ago from a supplier I use in Snetterton I decided to pre-thickness a large quantity of the 1" sawn stock to save time in the long run. 

The widths of the boards varied from 150mm up to 450mm wide so I sorted them into the varying widths, leaving the widest of the boards to use last







I started by try jointing up the boards for the two outer sides and having been biscuited they were glued up and left in the cramps when I left this afternoon to allow the glue to fully cure - Titebond original used as usual






With the large boards made I started on the components for the upper and lower frames which were easily cut having already been thicknessed






The frames for the tops and bottoms will be rebated for ply panels to be fitted into after construction as this will have to be made in component form as in my usual style this one again has to go up a spiral stair case in an old Norfolk Cottage. Where normally I would look to pre-rebate the components and then cut off-set shouldered mortice and tenons I decided to simply M & T the frames and retro cut the rebates with a router after they are glued up.

Cutting the mortices 






Removing the haunches from the tenons on the bandsaw - note the piece of waste plywood under the tenon to prevent the off cut from dropping at an angle between the fence and blade pushing the blade out and into the shoulder of the tenon.






With the waste removed a clean up with a chisel was needed to even the shoulder from the bandsaw cuts 






Before I chamfered the ends of the tenons with a chisel and plane - I do this for two reasons,not only does it make assembly easier but also overcomes the uneven edges in the bottom of the mortice hole left by the hollow chisel bit






The eagle eyed amongst you may spotted the chisel in the background that I am using - Its one of Rob Lee's Veritas chisels which I am currently using to formally review - I have got to say they are very nice! - Full review to follow

So when I left today the main frames were cry assembled and a good start made






The basic construction of the carcasing is relatively straight forward but the doors will be a little more unusual with the traditional wide rails and stiles, with flat panels and raised edge beading - the photos below show the samples that were made for the client prior to the commission being confirmed.
















Doubt I will get much done tomorrow as off to the Midlands to pick up a new toy for the workshop but will update again on Thursday


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Jul 2012)

Can someone tell me how to get the pictures? - all I get is a red cross and "image"
Thanks, Phil.


----------



## AndyT (3 Jul 2012)

phil.p":nmzkvt6y said:


> Can someone tell me how to get the pictures? - all I get is a red cross and "image"
> Thanks, Phil.



I think Photobucket is having a bit of a funny turn. There have been some problems on the web in the last few days.


----------



## wallace (3 Jul 2012)

Phill sometimes if your not logged into the forum It wont display the pics. For me anyway.
Rog, you make it look so easy.


----------



## JonnyD (3 Jul 2012)

Any reason why you dont haunch your tenons or is it just to save time?

cheers

Jon


----------



## Dodge (3 Jul 2012)

JonnyD":urh3pbzc said:


> Any reason why you dont haunch your tenons or is it just to save time?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Jon



On these frames there is no groove for a square haunch to fill, and a sloping haunch will add no significant strength to a tenon of this size and therefore cut them all back to the shoulder.

HTH

Rog


----------



## devonwoody (4 Jul 2012)

Count me in to another interesting and informative WIP.

(I have been out of my ws four days, the wife wanted two carpets replaced and one was in my playroom, I cannot find places to put all my toys back)


----------



## devonwoody (4 Jul 2012)

Count me in to another interesting and informative WIP.

(I have been out of my ws four days, the wife wanted two carpets replaced and one was in my playroom, I cannot find places to put all my toys back)


----------



## MickCheese (4 Jul 2012)

Roger

Another interesting feature from you.

Your time doing these is very much appreciated, I really learn a lot.

One thing I do take from all of your postings is that I must be more organised and methodical, that I believe will reduce my sometime stupid errors.

Thanks

Mick


----------



## Andrewf (4 Jul 2012)

A question regarding the doors. What part of the door is the raised beading fitted too ? The rails and smiles or the panel. Am assuming that only it's fitted to one.


----------



## katellwood (4 Jul 2012)

Dodge":r8lfgue6 said:


> JonnyD":r8lfgue6 said:
> 
> 
> > Any reason why you dont haunch your tenons or is it just to save time?
> ...



Rog 

Just a query but I was taught that haunches were needed to help prevent the rails cupping i.e. if the rail does cup then there is a possibility that the shoulder of the tenon my become slightly proud of the face on one side and slightly below the face on the other as part of the glue line will be end grain

In similar mortice and tenons where the stile is narrow (especially in sash construction) you left as much meat in the stile as you could and cut into the back of the tenon to achieve the same outcome, this was called a franking. 

Purely an observation as opposed to a criticism as I consider you the be an excellent craftsman and eagerly follow your WIP's


----------



## Dodge (4 Jul 2012)

Yes you are correct but all these frames will be concealed and in most places held into housings later in the construction which will prevent the possibility of the distortion you mention. 

If these were the M & Ts on the dooor frames that would be a different matter where square haunched will be used.

Rog


----------



## mailee (4 Jul 2012)

Ah I see, those panels are to separate the wardrobes, so the outside panels will be solid?


----------



## Dodge (4 Jul 2012)

mailee":2sfv002i said:


> Ah I see, those panels are to separate the wardrobes, so the outside panels will be solid?



Yes they will be the panels for the base and top of the wardrobe - will start making the uprights tomorrow.


----------



## Mark A (5 Jul 2012)

Hi Rog

Where did you get these clamps from?






I know you've mentioned it in the past but I can't find the post!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## deserter (5 Jul 2012)

They're wurth clamps, great to use (we have them at work) not sure where to buy them from though.


----------



## Mark A (6 Jul 2012)

Found them!

Cheers


----------



## Dibs-h (6 Jul 2012)

mark aspin":2g6qwarz said:


> Found them!
> 
> Cheers



Where? :wink: 

Nice WIP in Rog - keep up the pictures. Cheers.


----------



## Mark A (6 Jul 2012)

Dibs-h":5u76lb7f said:


> Where?


Scott and Sargeant sell them, as do Felder but they're more expensive. 

http://www.scosarg.com/accessories-spar ... lamps.html

Mark


----------



## woodbloke (6 Jul 2012)

MickCheese":3huzuw1j said:


> One thing I do take from all of your postings is that I must be more organised and methodical, that I believe will reduce my sometime stupid errors.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mick


It helps Mick, but doesn't eliminate them. Before the '_organised_' and '_methodical_' bits you need to add '_stop_' and then '_think'_. Very often I remember the first two bits but forget the last two which has resulted (more than once) in feeding an entire job through the bandsaw  - Rob


----------



## MickCheese (6 Jul 2012)

Rob

You're absolutely right.

The stopping and thinking would stop what happens to me too often. I am half way through a job when I realise that something I need to do I am prevented from doing by something I have already glued or pinned. Then I have to find an alternative method, better known as a 'bodge'.

Is it just me? :roll: 

Mick


----------



## woodbloke (6 Jul 2012)

MickCheese":3d2lf8o9 said:


> Then I have to find an alternative method, better known as a 'bodge'.
> 
> Is it just me? :roll:
> 
> Mick


Happens to us all Mick at some point, but it's what you do to get round the error which determines whether it's a 'bodge' or a cunning 'fix' (hammer) Sometimes though, stuff that I've done has been so appalling, without any prior thought, that it's impossible to either bodge or fix, in which case it's only fit for bandsaw fodder - Rob


----------



## Dodge (9 Jul 2012)

Well I have been beavering away and all the frames which will form the basic carcase of this project are now complete, they have all been glued up, sanded off etc











Where necessary the edges have either been rounded over, or rebated ready to accept veneered ply panels in due course











Housings have been cut 






And before I left today I strted to assemble the main carcase which I hope to get completed and in one piece tomorrow.
















I actually feel I'm getting somewhere now!


----------



## mailee (9 Jul 2012)

Looking good so far Rog. I wouldn't fancy manhandling that up a flight of stairs though. :shock:


----------



## Dodge (9 Jul 2012)

mailee":19rbk29p said:


> Looking good so far Rog. I wouldn't fancy manhandling that up a flight of stairs though. :shock:



Neither do I! That's why the whole thing will come apart again


----------



## houtslager (9 Jul 2012)

looking good so far

K


----------



## mailee (9 Jul 2012)

Dodge":3nm2kh2h said:


> mailee":3nm2kh2h said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good so far Rog. I wouldn't fancy manhandling that up a flight of stairs though. :shock:
> ...


Ah, I did wonder. How will it be assembled once on site, glue and clamps, biscuits, screws?


----------



## Dodge (10 Jul 2012)

Havn't quite decided that yet - Probably concealed dowel bolts and nuts/wing nuts as the customer has specified it must come apart easily as they may want to move it in the future.


----------



## woodbloke (10 Jul 2012)

Thus far looking good Rog :wink: - Rob


----------



## Dodge (10 Jul 2012)

Well have had a busy day today but made good progress.

Knowing that the whole assembly of this project will need to come apart to get up a spiral staircase - yes you read that correctly had a look at what fittings to use as didnt just want to screw it together.

Anyway after some deliberation decided that instead of dowel bolts to use these little knock downs - Mainly because I had a box full of them on the shelf






The problem with these is that when they are surface mounted you do not get a tight union of the components and therefore with a simple jig and top guided bearing cutter






and a quick chop with a corner chisel, a proper one not one of those cheap and nasty springy things






A nice little pocket was cut out to recess the fitting completely into one component giving a tight fit when the other half was surface mounted











With all the appropriate fittings applied I cleared the opposite end of my workshop and assembled the basic carcase as hoped today






Before I left I also got the rails and stiles for the doors machined, duly grooved to accept the panels and the tenons cut - Just got to cut the mortices tomorrow and can get the doors assembled






Yes I know you are all going to shout you shout cut the mortices first, but I have sample mortices cut in offcuts which correspond to each of my hollow chisels and therefore know they will be ok :wink:


----------



## deserter (11 Jul 2012)

Your not working too hard again are you? Your speed seems to be the same as always. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## Dodge (11 Jul 2012)

deserter":1zpcdvdt said:


> Your not working too hard again are you? Your speed seems to be the same as always.
> 
> 
> ~Nil carborundum illegitemi~



No, making sure that I don't overdo it again!


----------



## Dodge (11 Jul 2012)

Well cracked on today with the doors, got the stiles morticed and the door frames assembled







Inner edges were rounded over with the router






Prior to cutting the panels to size and getting the doors glued up. 

The inner mouldings were then prepared in suitable lengths on the router table and the ends mitred to fit into the frames











Will get the moulding glued into place tomorrow and hopefully get the doors hinged and then it will be time to start on the drawers


----------



## mailee (11 Jul 2012)

Excellent and rapid work as usual Rog. What hinges will be fitted, butt or concealed? I like the construction idea.


----------



## Dodge (11 Jul 2012)

Traditional Brass Butt hinges, doors cut into the carcase not surface mounted.


----------



## Charlie Woody (11 Jul 2012)

Hi Rog

I'm really enjoying this wip. You are so resourceful in the way you are dealing with the challenges of getting this large piece of furniture up a spiral stairs. No doubt this will be another lovely piece.

Could you please clarify or take some photos of what you mean by "doors cut into the carcase not surface mounted"? I thought butt hinges always had to be let into the door and the frame or have I missed something again?


----------



## Dodge (12 Jul 2012)

Hi Charley, the term "cut in" refers to the door being mounted within the carcase framing rather than just being surfaced mounted on Blum type hinges.

You are correct the butt hinges will then be let into the door stile and the carcase of the wardrobe. 

HTH


----------



## Charlie Woody (12 Jul 2012)

Thank Rog ..... at least I got a little bit right!!


----------



## Dodge (12 Jul 2012)

Well I started today by cutting the doors in and then got them hinged. Started by cutting the hinge housings in the door stiles with a router, I know I could have made a jig but find it just as easy to do freehand with the fence






Then knocking out the rounded corners with a chisel











I decided to use 2 1/2" solid drawn brass butts which may appear a little large but there is quite a bit of weight in the doors but once they have had a brush of Tourmaline/Antiquing fluid and the sapele has been polished revealing its darker colour they will blend in ok











With the doors hung I then machined the timber ready for the plynth and having put it through the spindle moulder I got the mouldings cut and temporarily fixed to the carcase











I started on the cornice but will get this finished tomorrow - all in all not a bad day


----------



## Sgian Dubh (12 Jul 2012)

Dodge":2ao7mzj2 said:


> Hi Charley, the term "cut in" refers to the door being mounted within the carcase framing rather than just being surfaced mounted on Blum type hinges. HTH


Interesting Roger. I don't think I've ever heard that term before. Inset or overlay (doors or drawers) are the terms I'm familiar with. I guess I'll have to add "cut in" to my list of, to me, unusual terms for the style, ha, ha. Slainte.


----------



## Dodge (13 Jul 2012)

Well Friday the 13th - The World and his wife decided to call into the workshop today and progress was slower than wanted but still managedto get the cornice made






and fitted it with dowel bolts for easy removal and refitting at the customers property

As I thought I wouldn't get the drawers finished just got the drawer components cut ready for jointing on the woodrat on Monday but it is nearly there now - Just got all the finishing to do


----------



## mailee (13 Jul 2012)

It is really taking shape now Rog. Can't wait to see it with the finish on. One question, what are dowel bolts?


----------



## Dodge (13 Jul 2012)

mailee":1cj0vpl3 said:


> It is really taking shape now Rog. Can't wait to see it with the finish on. One question, what are dowel bolts?



Dowell Bolts are woodscrew thread on one end - both thread on the other enabling you to screw the wood thread in as a permanent hold then use a nut or wing nut on the bolt section allowing easy removal and refitting

http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00Me ... -Screw.jpg

Dowell screws are similar but have the woodscrew thread on either end

HTH


----------



## JonnyD (13 Jul 2012)

Looks good roger. Do you ever have any problems doing big pieces like this with alignment of doors due to wonky floors etc? 

cheers

Jon


----------



## Dodge (13 Jul 2012)

JonnyD":26ogmwe6 said:


> Looks good roger. Do you ever have any problems doing big pieces like this with alignment of doors due to wonky floors etc?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Jon



In a word YES! The old properties round here are a nightmare, I tend to mount in the workshop and then make the necessary adjustments when installed - can usually level up ok with wooden wedges etc though


----------



## Dodge (22 Aug 2012)

Well firstly apologies folks for not continuing the WIP fully this time, but got rather busy at the end of July, especially knowing I was off on holiday at the beginning of August for a couple of weeks.

Anyway, these wardrobes should have been delivered prior to us going on hols but my clients suddenly decided to go to Barbados for 3 weeks which meant that I wasn't actually able to deliver until today.

But Jon, I think you talked it up as I had a bloody nightmare with the uneven floor in this old property but left the wardrobes with very happy customer a couple of hours ago






Anyway I now have a nice clear workshop again ready for the next project - and note to self - next time you get asked to make a large wardrobe make sure it doesnt have to go up a bloomin spiral staircase!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdanny (22 Aug 2012)

I am impressed Roger. Looks very grand
D


----------



## Gerard Scanlan (22 Aug 2012)

This was another tremendous project.
Your WIPs are the best.
They are full of useful ways to get jobs moving on and inspire me to attempt bigger projects.
Thanks again.

Gerard


----------



## mailee (22 Aug 2012)

They look very nice in place Rog. I can see why the customer was very happy. I am amazed that you got it up a spiral staircase, it's bad enough taking flat packs up a normal staircase.  You have certainly earned your break mate. :wink:


----------



## houtslager (23 Aug 2012)

a classic job done with panance [sp]? like it a lot, very "vicky " in style.

K


----------



## woodbloke (25 Aug 2012)

Bigdanny":4pnc3c8o said:


> I am impressed Roger. Looks very grand
> D


Indeed...tassles on the door handle as well. Much posh :lol: - Rob


----------



## Dodge (25 Aug 2012)

woodbloke":zly5pvcj said:


> Bigdanny":zly5pvcj said:
> 
> 
> > I am impressed Roger. Looks very grand
> ...



The customer put the dangly bits on Rob!!


----------

